# irq problem mit grafik- und soundkarte



## ::emanuel:: (5. Oktober 2003)

ich habe denselben irq bei meiner sound- sowie grafikkarte. das witzige ist jedoch, dass mein win2k keinen konflikt anzeigt. hin und wieder hör ich aber leider bus-geräusche, die auf diesen irq-konflikt zurückzuführen sind (denk ich halt). kann man denn in win2k die irq nicht manuell einstellen?

gruß
emanuel


----------



## Radhad (20. Februar 2004)

Eigentlich müsste dies zu einem Problem führen, denn sowit mir bekannt ist, kann nur WinXP mehre Geräte auf einem IRQ verwalten ohne Probleme. Vielleicht könnte mal jemand ein Tutorial schreiben, auf welchem IRQ welche Karte sein sollte und wie man das am besten einstellt.


----------



## ::emanuel:: (22. Februar 2004)

mir was das inzwischen schon zu blöd und hab einfach die karten auf einen anderen steckplatz getan. jetzt ist das problem behoben  musste halt auf härtere mittel zugreifen ;-)

lg


----------

